
5 Tips for Aspiring Web App Developers - joe6pack
http://mashable.com/2010/09/18/web-developer-tips/
======
atldev
Great line from the article: Git is the new resume. In my corporate day job,
I've lost count of how many times we've brought in dev candidates who claim to
be passionate about coding, but have absolutely no code, projects or even
screenshots to point to.

I know there could be many reasons for this, but developers who take advantage
of this advice will have a _huge_ advantage over their peers.

